# Fly attacks



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have 1 LGD who has her ears bothered and we can use swat . One has her nose bothered and she rubs the swat off and makes it bleed all over again . any suggestions ?


Thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I keep the swat on from May on to prevent fly bites. I'm not sure what else to advise you on because once they have the sores the flies won't leave them alone. Next year start using it before they get an issue.


----------

